# Madwifi 0.0.1531.20060427 and wpa_supplicant 0.4.9...

## grinder

Is madwifi 0.0.1531.20060427 supported in wpa_supplicant 0.4.9?

I am trying to us these two packages together and getting an error message the says the "madwifi driver is unsupported". It doesn't seem to work with the latest madwifi-ng drivers.  Is that what everyone else is experiencing?

Searching around it looks like 0.4.5 is the last version of wpa_supplicant to work with madwifi.  

If this is the case, which madwifi works with wpa_supplicant 0.4.9?  Or which madwifi works with which wpa_supplicant?

Thanks and let me know.

----------

## wynn

net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.0.1531.20060427 and net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.4.9 is working here on i386 as well as x86_64

----------

## digitom

Hello,

du you have "madwifi" in your USE-flag ??

i think this could it be.

greets

digitom

----------

